
Show HN: Discovering fonts with a vector space model - Jack000
http://brandmark.io/font-generator/
======
Jack000
hey guys

this is a slightly different take on my previous project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14409255)

whereas that project generates (potentially interesting) font pairings, this
one is more about finding new fonts based on your preferences.

anyways, let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

~~~
SmallDeadGuy
Playing with it a bit gave me a blank font for the body:
[http://brandmark.io/font-
generator/?family=Fira+Sans+Condens...](http://brandmark.io/font-
generator/?family=Fira+Sans+Condensed:800|Sriracha:regular|Rubik:300)

Seems to be an issue with the Rubik font:
[https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Rubik](https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Rubik)

~~~
Jack000
oh that's weird, which browser/os? does it not work on fonts.google.com
either?

------
endianswap
How was the embedding for the font features generated? By hand given a few
axes representing traits?

~~~
Jack000
transfer learning:
[https://github.com/Jack000/fontjoy](https://github.com/Jack000/fontjoy)

